# 60 liter freshwater nano cube



## markot

Hey

This is my new aquarium. It's a Dennerle Nano Cube 60 liter (15 gallon).
I've set it up 3 days ago, but the filter is already cycled. Filter was running on another aquarium for about 3 months. It's an external filter Tetra EX 400, which should be good enough for this tank. Today I have added 6 zebra danios. And in a few days I will add a crayfish as the main attraction of this tank. I know the crayfish may try to catch the fish, but many people keep them together without problems. Anyway, here are a few photos.

Let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions.


----------



## KG4mxv

What are you doing for aeration?
BTW nice setup.


----------



## Rob72

nice setup looks cool


----------



## markot

Thanks.

About aeration - at the moment it's only from water movement made by filter. Will I need an air stone for crayfish?
In my other tanks I don't have air stones and fish are fine.


----------



## KG4mxv

I guess I am just too old school.


----------



## markot

Today I added a crayfish to the tank. I'm not sure what's his scientific name, so if someone can ID him, that'd be great. Fish guy at the LFS told me that it won't grow much bigger than it is now. I made him a nice rock formation with hole in the middle where he can hide.

Also I added some sort of pleco/catfish. Don't know his scientific/latin name either. They had a huge selection of catfish/suckerfish/plecos and I asked if there is any suitable for my tank and this is what I got.

Will try to get better photos, but they're both still a bit scared.

Oh, I also bought some java moss and tied it to one of the rocks.

Will keep you updated when I get something new in this tank. Probably some more moss for those rocks and a piece of wood.


----------



## KG4mxv

Well the crayfish looks happy in it's new home. I think the pleco will do ok for a while until it out grows the tank. 
They can get very large. 
I would have opted for a green emerald cory. but that is jut me. 

Looks good.


----------



## markot

It's almost 2 weeks since aquarium setup. Everything's going fine, water parameters are good. Unfortunately though, 2 of my zebra danios have jumped out and died. Even though I have a cover on, they somehow managed to jump out at the side where's about 2mm space.

Anyway the crayfish is happy and eats everything he finds. But he's hiding most of the day in the rock cave.

Pleco didn't eat anything for like a week. I was dropping in algae wafers, but crab ate all I think. I was also putting in zucchinis and nothing. And then one day he finally ate one and pooped the tank with zucchini-green poop all over. I added a piece of driftwood for the pleco as well.

The weather was really hot this week and the water temperature raised to 28-29c and as far as I know fish need more oxygen in warmer water. Fish also started to swim on top to get oxygen and crayfish crawled up and stick his head out, so I had to buy an air pump. In my other tanks the filters make enough water movement to get oxygen in the water, but apparently not in this tank, because the hose where the water gets in the tank is submerged too deep. Anyway, shortly after installing the air pump fish started to act normal again.

I'm keeping a video journal, so I can look back one day and see how the tank developed.

Freshwater Nano Cube Aquarium (Day 13, Update 4) - YouTube


----------



## Wacky

Beautiful Tank ......... Nice fish and beautiful Crayfish!!!


----------



## KradSon

Very nice tank. The crayfish really stands out with its red shell.


----------



## markot

A little update

Crayfish molted today for the first time since I got it. It grew a little but not much. I was really surprised when I saw 2 crayfishes in aquarium this morning. It was kinda funny.

Pleco is doing fine too. Was feeding him zucchinis and he ate a lot every night. He even came out during the day a few times, but he's most active when the lights go out.

I also noticed first sign of algae building up on the glass. It's barely visible, but if you look close enough you can see it. I hope I don't get some nasty algae outbreak.


----------



## markot

Update

I had to move crayfish to its own aquarium, because it attacked pleco. Now that I don't have crayfish in this tank anymore, I decided to convert it to a planted tank. And since I don't have a suitable substrate to grow more demanding plants, I decided to use plants that grow on rocks and wood.

For now I added only 3 anubias and the tank looks much better already. Rocks 
and plants are just thrown on random places right now.

Let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions.


----------



## Wacky

The plants makes it pop!!!


----------



## KG4mxv

Still Jealous, Looks great,


----------



## markot

I added a couple of Java ferns and did a little rescaping today. I think it looks really cool now. There's only Java fern and Anubias in aquarium at the moment as I wanted something that is easy to maintain and doesn't require a lot of light.

Should I plant something in the sand in front? Or should I just leave it as it is?


----------

